# 2006-built log home and 10 acre family-farm for sale in Maine, $142,000



## R. Barnet (Jul 31, 2017)

https://www.zillow.com/homedetails/139-Bondeson-Rd-Woodland-ME-04736/2103259768_zpid/

Enjoy all four season to their fullest in northern Maine: Warm and pleasant summers, excellent growing conditions- no need for irrigation, crisp and golden autumn providing the ideal harvest experience, leading into the most beautiful and quaint snowy winter, perfect for skiing, sledding, snowshoeing and enjoying the peace and quiet on a bright blue skied snowy day. Just when you grow tired of the world in white, spring hits and all is green again in a matter of a few weeks.
Moose abound, deer, black bear, wild fowl of all kinds, excellent fishing, old world culture. Truly, the way life should be.

Move in ready, 2006-built highly efficient milled log home on a quiet country road, yet only 15 minutes from Caribou. High speed cable/internet ready.
The upstairs portion of the home includes 3 bedrooms and a large bonus/playroom, downstairs is semi-open concept with living room, kitchen, family room and full spacious bathroom. Abundant natural light throughout this home with it's many windows providing plentiful solar gain in winter. 20'x40' full and completely dry poured-concrete basement, used for laundry, storage and workshop with walkout bulkhead access to outside(easy for moving in a winter's-worth of easily accessible dry wood).
An additional 12'x24' outbuilding with wood stove and attached 8'x24' enclosed awning included, set up as a workshop/equipment storage with potential for a great guest cottage.
The 10 acre property is partially wooded, partially field- yielding beautiful views of rolling hills to the north and east. The interior of the home was completely finished through autumn and winter of 2016-2017. Custom built cabinets, new flooring, carpet and paint throughout.
The home is very energy efficient, and is easily heated with wood(forced air wood-furnace in the cellar or conventional wood stove on the main floor) or the super-efficient Monitor kerosene heater for convenience. Easy year-round maintenance in this home, leaving you the time to do the things you enjoy. *Cedar siding meticulously cleaned and treated(on 7/5/2017)*


















































































































*36'x100' established garden plot, berries, fruit trees abound, perennial flower beds, fenced goat pen, chicken run and hen enclosure, enclosed winter housing for animals, etc. Great opportunity for those interested in homesteading or operating a small family farm!*

Please feel free to contact with any inquiries or to schedule a tour, thanks!

139 Bondeson Rd.
Woodland, Me.
04736

, Rob Barnet
(503)576-054 or [email protected]


https://www.zillow.com/homedetails/139-Bondeson-Rd-Woodland-ME-04736/2103259768_zpid/


----------

